
The Rise and Fall of Knight Capital (2018) - ScottWRobinson
https://hackernoon.com/the-rise-and-fall-of-knight-capital-buy-high-sell-low-rinse-and-repeat-ae17fae780f6
======
bishrtabbaa
HackerNoon no longer carries Medium.com articles. Use the article in the
dataseries publication that Yury shared.

------
yurylifshits
You can also read it here: [https://medium.com/dataseries/the-rise-and-fall-
of-knight-ca...](https://medium.com/dataseries/the-rise-and-fall-of-knight-
capital-buy-high-sell-low-rinse-and-repeat-ae17fae780f6)

------
wyxuan
404 for me

